# yo im in seattle



## jessic420 (Sep 22, 2008)

this is my first time on this sight. looks great!


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to RiU!


----------



## Slowke (Sep 22, 2008)

Wsup, Im from Olympia! Yayyyyyyahhhhh!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 23, 2008)

jessic420 said:


> this is my first time on this sight. looks great!


welcome to RIU...i'm also in the PNW, next big stop south of yourtown.

Sexi avitar, too. Issat you?

If so, you turn me on, but there's no way we could be together, cause I can see that you would suck up all the goddamn weed and you and I would be fightin over who got to light the blunt an shit. 

lol...i'm faded. tired, too. welcome tho.

peace.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome chika, make that blunt your bitch yo
feel free to start a journal, we would love to help
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## t9st912 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi, guys
they call my country Thailand...
I'm newbie by growing weed and make more shit than right things...


----------



## Couver (Sep 24, 2008)

KingJMS said:


> If so, you turn me on, but there's no way we could be together, cause I can see that you would suck up all the goddamn weed and you and I would be fightin over who got to light the blunt an shit.


 
Word. By the looks of the pic, it looks like she can get down on ya boys stash. And those are the kind of people that find their way here so we can all unite.  Welcome to RIU Jess!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

thats a fat ass blunt. but us girls know how to hit that shit. welcome =D


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome my friend to the West. Spokane here.

Nice blunt. Try not to smoke it all in one sitting...Lol. :]


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> thats a fat ass blunt. but us girls know how to hit that shit. welcome =D


Good to have you on the fourms, shes right, girls know how to succ a good blunt


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1369177]Good to have you on the fourms, shes right, girls know how to succ a good blunt [/quote]


they learn from the best =] and they have to or the guys will take it all lol. i noticed with my friend the guys take big ass hits, and if the girls don't they don't get shit. hahaha.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> they learn from the best =] and they have to or the guys will take it all lol. i noticed with my friend the guys take big ass hits, and if the girls don't they don't get shit. hahaha.


ha, I'd like to see this chika's blunt pictures. Keep randomly seeing female grwers, Fdd pops up randomly in all threads more than girls even post. Respect chikas
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> ha, I'd like to see this chika's blunt pictures. Keep randomly seeing female grwers, Fdd pops up randomly in all threads more than girls even post. Respect chikas
> -Mister Nice GUY


haha! i'll take pictures. or i'll try i don't take good pictures when im high, i always get my damn finger in there
its too hard lol but i'll get one in there


----------



## data (Sep 24, 2008)

welcome to RIU.
grow that shit!


----------



## LittleGirls (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello fellow seattle toker.


----------



## K1NG SM0K3Y (Nov 29, 2008)

That's funny, I'm from Puyallup. What's up Washington tokers?!


----------



## brasmith (Nov 29, 2008)

ring ring, this is Bellingham calling. Welcome Seattle.


----------



## R1c3K1LL3R (Nov 29, 2008)

Vancity here.Welcome!


----------



## LittleGirls (Nov 29, 2008)

Washington Dank...... yum.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 30, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> ha, I'd like to see this chika's blunt pictures. Keep randomly seeing female grwers, Fdd pops up randomly in all threads more than girls even post. Respect chikas
> -Mister Nice GUY


Lol i got a picture of myself smoking that super blunt.. somewhere in my pictures. ahh! i'll look lol.


----------

